# Shaft removal



## lofty1019 (May 29, 2014)

Hi guys. Just bought a new surefit adapter for my 910 driver. Got a proforce shaft in my old ping TISI driver I want to put into it. The ping looks like a right sod to get the shaft out due to the plastic adapter it fits into. Has anyone on here ever tried removing one before? If so what technique did you use?

Cheers


----------



## beggsy (May 29, 2014)

Use a hair dryer to warm the area up but leave the shaft in the head, you will need to warm up quite a lot but don't hold too close as it can damage paint and when you think it's warm enough try holding the head and twist the shaft it should twist if not it's not warm enough


----------



## duncan mackie (May 29, 2014)

I wouldn't go 'twisting' a graphite shaft, or at most a very very very small twist prior to pulling straight.

then again I will admit I don't pull graphite shafts at all, only steel, for this reason.

the shaft is going to include similar resin composites to the epoxy the heads stuck on with; sufficient heat to break down the epoxy will also break down many of these resins. you need the absolute minimum heat to release, then get the head off asap


----------



## Foxholer (May 29, 2014)

There is indeed a special tool - a shaft puller - for use with graphite shafts for exactly the reasons Duncan mentions!


----------



## beggsy (May 29, 2014)

Never done my shafts any harm and I've done quite a few all depends how hot you dare go with the glue


----------



## guest100718 (May 29, 2014)

Steel shafts are no problem, but id get a graphite shaft pulled by someone with the right tools and skills.


----------



## bobmac (May 30, 2014)

Hold the join over an open kettle/pan of water and carefully let the steam heat up the glue. Keep checking it every 10-15 secs and it will soon slide off.
Disclaimer.....
Hold the head with a cloth/towel as it may get hot.


----------



## lofty1019 (May 30, 2014)

Cheers everyone. Managed to get it off with boiling water. Thanks to whoever put the shaft in it with cheap glue!


----------



## duncan mackie (May 30, 2014)

lofty1019 said:



			Cheers everyone. Managed to get it off with boiling water. Thanks to whoever put the shaft in it with cheap glue!
		
Click to expand...

well done - it's generally the expensive/specialist (non-club building) glues that can cause problems; I accidentally (as in I didn't look at the spec or think about the likely spec when grabbing it from the workshop shelf) used an epoxy formulation specifically designed to resist heat once...if it had been a graphite shaft it would still be in there!


----------

